# Sheraton Vistana Property Map



## GKK (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi
Would anyone know where I could find a property map of Sheraton Vistana, showing the different phases, pools etc.?
Thank you
GKK


----------



## James1975NY (Jan 29, 2009)

Try this.....

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...-112.148437&spn=63.144956,114.873047&z=4&om=1

Not perfect but you can tell by the street names which phase you are looking at.


----------



## amanven (Jan 30, 2009)

Take a look at this:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29748332

Scroll down to post # 7.  Ignore the first resort map picture because that is Vistana Villages.  The next 2 pictures are of the two areas of Vistana Resort.  One picture will have the Fountains and Lakes Sections and the other will have all the other sections on it.  Post #6 shows some pictures of what the Vistana units look like after refurbishment.  Hope this helps.


----------



## GKK (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, those are pretty nice maps.
GKK


----------



## abdibile (Feb 2, 2009)

On Redweek the last picture shows a full resort map:

http://www.redweek.com/resort/P1642-sheraton-vistana-resort

Perhaps a direct link also works:

http://www.redweek.com/bigphoto/P30031


----------

